# Old School Amp Repair



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

So, I've got a Sound stream USA 305 and Orion Cobalt 430 that I think I've finally figured out their problems. The 305 needs some new transistors and capacitors and the 430 needs a couple resistors. Ive never attempted these repairs before and have a question. Do i need special electronic parts or will any transistor, capacitor and resistor of the same value work? I have found most everything I need and I know radio shack carries the caps and maybe the transistors. The resistors will need to be found elsewhere. 

Transistor is an MTP 50N05E which cross references to an NTE 2935 I believe
Caps are 1000uf 35v but some say Q195L And others say Q295L, all are labeled 1000uf 35v


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

any should work as long as they are the matching part. just spend the couple of extra bux to get quality parts. you can use a 50v 1000uf cap if you have the space. it may lengthen the life of the cap a little. id also buy 105 degree caps instead of 85 for the same reason. although either will work fine.


----------

